# New Discovery!



## pops6927 (Aug 21, 2011)

In the latest "Meat Process":

http://www.meatprocess.com/Safety-L...reservative-kills-foodborne-bacteria-research


----------



## michael ark (Aug 21, 2011)

Sounds like a breakthrough .This story their made me think of soilent green.http://www.meatprocess.com/Products/Lab-grown-burger-could-provide-sustainable-source-of-meat


----------



## exhaustedspark (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.meatprocess.com/Safety-L...ive-kills-foodborne-bacteria-research?nocount

This sounds promising and i don't think we would have to eat pretend meat (soiliant green)???


----------



## larrym (Aug 21, 2011)

Imagine the lives it could save.  Hopefully it will get approved.  I notice it can be used in just about every type of food too.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Aug 21, 2011)

I tell ya Pops.    http://www.meatprocess.com/     is extremely interesting.

Its a keeper.

Tnx

Karl


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Pops!!

Very interesting!!!

Merv (Venture) posted it a couple days ago too:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110254/a-natural-preservation-agent

Would like to hear more.

However I guess things like this take many years to come out, even if they don't have problems.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 22, 2011)

Very interesting reading.


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 4, 2011)

Interesting reading it won't happen politics............


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 7, 2011)

I was reading about this Lantibiotic Bisin, found in the Human intestine that kills Food Borne Pathogens....I KNEW I WAS SPECIAL!...Stuff that will make my wife Sick for a Week...Just gives me a little GAS!!!

OK...A lot of Gas according to my Crew...Whatever!...JJ


----------



## supercenterchef (Nov 13, 2011)

lol...Chef Jimmy J...when that happens, I always think of the movie Major Payne!


----------



## alelover (Nov 15, 2011)

I think of Blazing Saddles.


----------

